# Daily water changes during startup and fert dosing?



## mede (17 Jul 2013)

I'm preparing a new tank where I will use the EI method. I have experience with this method, but still have a question about the start up of a new tank when using EI.

Is it recommended to do 50% water changes daily the first couple of days followed by 50% water changes every second day and after 2 weeks (??) start with the weekly 50% water changes according the EI scheme?

Wat about fert dosing during the more frequent water changes at start up? Do I need to add extra ferts the first two weeks?

Or... is it better to just start with weekly water changes from the start of filling my tank with water?


----------



## Iain Sutherland (17 Jul 2013)

hey, its good practise to do daily water changes for the first week, this is to export the nutrients the plants release as they adapt to immersed growth, fazing back to every other day for another week then gradually bring it to once a week over the course of the first 4 weeks.
Dose the ferts daily as you would normally, micros/macros alternate days.


----------



## mede (17 Jul 2013)

thanks for your advise!

And what about if I only use plants that are already immersed? I will use plants from my 10 months old running tank...Will be a lot of work the first 4 weeks


----------



## Team Steve (17 Jul 2013)

just use some mature media from the other tank if it's fully cycled, but you could always do small water changes daily to be on the safe side (for your own peace of mind)

As I understand you should always be dosing after a water change, but if its only a small amount then you should only have to add a smaller dose compared to your usual one.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (23 Jul 2013)

It's still recommended to do daily 50% WC during start up even with emersed plants. Any new tank takes time to mature and stabilise during which time algae can get a foot hold.
There is a good app from tropica that guides you through the first 3 months.
Bottom line though is to keep the tank spotless during start up, it's a pain but saves a lot of hard work later fixing with issues.


----------



## Brian Murphy (1 Sep 2013)

I will be starting my new tank next week and was looking around to find out about dosing from the start and I came across the thread.  I will be using an already mature filter which is currently in my 5ft tank.  I plan to give it a gentle clean and fill back up with tank water and then transfer it over to my new tank.  I too was wondering if I should start dosing from day 1 after 50% water changes daily?


----------



## plantbrain (2 Sep 2013)

With newer tanks, I tend to do 3x a week for 2-3 weeks, then 2x a week, till the tank grows in well. Then, once a week thereafter. This seems good. 
ADA suggest a similar routine FYI independent of myself.

Mostly to remove the NH4 in the start from the ADA aqua soil I suppose, but it also helps mitigate CO2 issues and removes a lot of waste and rot.


----------



## Samjpikey (2 Sep 2013)

I've had my tank running for a week and a half , it followed an 8 week emersed grow , 
I followed the standard 50% daily water changes for the 1st week and now to every 2 days and dosed Ei from day 2 , completely new filter/media etc , 
So far so good , seen great growth had to trim the hc and staurogyne yesterday , seen no deficiencies or melt, still early days though . 
Hope this helps 
Cheers 
Also using Ada soil 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Murphy (2 Sep 2013)

I think I'll go with 50% everyday for first week, shouldn't be a bother in a 110 litre after water changes in a 450 litre every week lol


----------



## mede (3 Sep 2013)

my standard EI dosing scheme is based on:

Sunday: 50% water change, 40ml macro
Monday: 60ml micro
Tuesday: 40ml macro
Wednesday: 60ml micro
Thursday: 40ml macro
Friday: *NOTHING*, rest
Saturday: *NOTHING*, rest

I was wondering how the scheme will look like when doing daily (or second day) water changes - any suggestion?

To me it looks like you are removing the macro/micro fertilizers, especially after a 50% water change on Thursday.

Shall this scheme be changed to daily dosing? Any hints what's the best way to keep balanced macro/micro all days
during the more frequent water changes?

And will it be the best way to do the water change when light are off?


----------



## plantbrain (5 Sep 2013)

Murf said:


> I think I'll go with 50% everyday for first week, shouldn't be a bother in a 110 litre after water changes in a 450 litre every week lol


 

No need, 2-3x a week is enough for most any set up.


----------

